# Dani4Hedgies Building AND Starting our Homesteading Life in MO



## Dani4Hedgies (Jan 24, 2018)

Hello,
My name is Dani and this will be my families journal from life in the "big city" (aka Merriam, Sub of Kansas City) to a 270 acres in Turney, MO with our best friends. The "cast" of our crew is the following:
Me, DH-Travis, DK-Blaze 17,(Dear Partners DP- Heather & Eric (our BEST friends who families own the land) DPDDS ( 8 & 4)

 Heather and I run 3 business, 1) is Wildflower Farms which is our chickens, turkeys, ducks (pets,eggs,meat) raising business 2.) 2 Chicks & a Hen (our all in one chicken care business for busy families in the city that want the joy of chickens with the level of "chicken care" that they can give and we pick up the rest 3.) "Spoil Me" is our 3rd business which making all natural and fun bath and body products that are may for those with allergies (ie Diabetics like myself who can't use anything with sugar in it due to effecting my sugars, as well as those that have allergies to tree nuts, sulfates ect)

Currently we live in Merriam KS in the middle of the city with a large flock of mixed chickens of all sizes (from Bantams-XL) 3 Midget White Turkeys (2 hens Henning and Limpie and our sweet and loving "Tom Tom") and our 6 mixed ducks  (our total black duck is named "Kitty since my Dk has wanted a duck since was 3 and we got a black kitten instead that was named Duckie)  (Psyduck,Drowee,Hypno,Staryu, Darkwing LOL yea we are crazy about cartoons at our house) as well as our 4 inside cats (Ruby, Duckie, Yazmine and Minion) and our small old crazing barking dog Pika).

Heather and Eric have already moved out to the land that we will be sharing as they have moved into her grandmother's old house, she has a ton of chickens and 2 turkeys no ducks yet). As we have just finished building their "big coop" as an open space I look forward to building our next building...

Update : Today it was decided that we are going to add Rabbits to our farmstead animals. Found a breeder called Wagon Wheel Rabbitry who specialize in Rex (which from what I have read on here is a great pet, show, fur and meat rabbit? Anyone on here who knows this breeder or can give us points to check when we go to check out their stock would be a great help!!!

I don't promise this journal won't be boring at times,... but as it seems that our life with our two families is crazy packed and fun with new things happening daily I wouldn't count on it. So feel free to join up and ask questions and the Gods know we will be asking questions (no doubt everyday as we learn all there is to know about building our first home, getting our first "big" farm animals (the plans are meat cows, possible dairy cow, pigs, possible sheep and or goats (cause Goat milk has SOOO many uses not the least is its milk  since DH & DK are completely lactase intolerance, LOVE LOVE LOVE Goat cheese and using goat milk in our Spoil Me products) not to mention that me, DH, DP Eric all work 40 hour work weeks outside the farm and DP Heather is homeschooling DPDDS...sooo yea we expect it will be 3-5 yrs before we are ALL living full time out on the farm on our adjoining Homesteads. But if your up to the challenge of following along as we start this new craziness of life we would love to have ya...


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 24, 2018)

Following! Sounds like an exciting journey/adventure is coming!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 24, 2018)

Sure hope it all works out for ya and your dreams become reality.......ya sound really busy already!!


----------



## Mike CHS (Jan 24, 2018)

Many parts of our journals can be boring to some but I think you have already seen that there are friendships formed around those journals and even the boring daily events tell a big part of the stories. I'm looking forward to yours.


----------



## Dani4Hedgies (Jan 24, 2018)

Thanks everyone we are really excited. I have a video of our land but I don't know if I can post it here or if I need to post it on U Tube first and then add the link here? I'm still learning my way around this new site.


----------



## AClark (Jan 25, 2018)

The every day tasks are never "boring", it shows the good, bad, and ugly of homesteading/farming. I always feel it doesn't hurt to talk about failures and success, because it can give other folks an idea of what didn't work, maybe why it didn't work, and ways to improve a plan, or just help someone out that's struggling with a project and you have a successful way of doing it!

For video links, I'm pretty sure YouTube and linking it on the forum is the way to go. You can upload, then click the share tab, and "embed" and it mostly walks you through it.


----------



## greybeard (Jan 25, 2018)

More is learned from lessons of failure than is learned from success.
The hardest lessons are those of your own failures.....the best, easiest and cheapest are lessons learned from the failures of others.
Phrased another way, Far too many, in an attempt to re-invent the wheel, succeed only in re-inventing a flat tire.


----------



## Dani4Hedgies (Jan 26, 2018)

greybeard said:


> More is learned from lessons of failure than is learned from success.
> The hardest lessons are those of your own failures.....the best, easiest and cheapest are lessons learned from the failures of others.
> Phrased another way, Far too many, in an attempt to re-invent the wheel, succeed only in re-inventing a flat tire.


Lol this so very well said


----------



## Dani4Hedgies (Jan 26, 2018)

Ok here is the link to our new homestead as you can see we have quite the beauiful land lol DPs house is behind our land about 10-15 min walk away but as DP owe ALL the land we have "plenty" for whatever we want to have/do 






(Hopefully this works Ohh and DPDD8 is who is in it)


----------



## Mike CHS (Jan 26, 2018)

Are you going to build living quarters or is there something already in place?

Your video shows a good start to a pasture.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jan 26, 2018)

I would be a little nervous abt building a homestead on friends' property, even if it is so big. How would you be covered legally after putting in so much work, sweat, and effort if some type of division should occur and you had to walk away and start over? Maybe I misunderstood your OP.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 26, 2018)

Nice looking land. Pardon me, but what is DP? I get the DD (dear daughter)...


----------



## Dani4Hedgies (Jan 26, 2018)

Yes we will be building our own home a "small" house turning a 576 sq ft metal double garage with a lean too attached to it into our home. Changing out the two garage doors for 36X36 windows plus we will of course add more windows once we meet with the builder...DH is talking about a skylight 

 As DP parents and my DH are already working out all the legal things needed we will either 1.) rent for free and just leave the house there when we leave or 2.) we will pay a fee or  3.) will buy it outright from DP Parents. I leave the legal stuff to DH and he leaves the animals to me  We both have our strengths  I will post pictures of the planned house and floor plan ( now we have found a MUCH better priced one then the price listed on the pic so just ignore that)

DP is for Dear Partners (Heather and Eric)


----------



## Dani4Hedgies (Jan 29, 2018)

So after our homestead meeting this weekend it has been decided that we will also add Angora rabbits as well as a Spinning wheel (hut) to our homestead. So with that plan we are starting to figure out how to make the best Chicken/Rabbit Coop that will be able to keep the rabbit and chickens nice and cool during our HOT summers and Warm during our cold winters.

For those that breed/show 4H these two kinds of rabbits what suggestions do you have for us to ensure that we get healthy lines that will met our needs? Having never done 4H before but not willing to let down my DPDDS how can I ensure that we get great rabbits for them to show in 4H? Is there "den mothers" in 4H that will help us with this?


----------



## Dani4Hedgies (Feb 1, 2018)

So on our way home from our convention in Topeka Heather and I decided to make a detour and stop by our friend Vern's poultry farm. As she had let me know that she had extra poult Midget White Turkeys and Isbars chicks which we both wanted soooo I ended up with 5 new baby poult one that immediately started Hsssing up a storm so we know we have at least one "lit Jenny"  And Heather ended up with 4 beautiful Isbar chicks that she will spoil like crazy..not that I can talk all the turkey poults got taken out to the coop and loved on and carried around by their "Proud New Papa Tom Tom" Though his "wives" looked at the pouls in complete confusion since neither had gone brooding. I can ONLY guess what the "loud discussion" we heard coming from the Turkey corner of the coop was..."Tom Tom WHO is the mother of those Chicks" hssed Limpie, "You better NOT think for a second that I am giving up my spot for another hen" hssed Henning "THE HO-MAN is MINE...(Henning is always attached to my hip or leg or lap or back whatever she can touch when I'm out with them.) Will post pics in a bit.


----------



## Dani4Hedgies (Feb 7, 2018)

We are weak...saw this beauty in my favorite mama and papa Pet Store and had to bring her home...everyone meet Allie ( am guessing Angora what's does everyone else think?) Also got a simply plastic and wire cage and have a wire run on its way to us. Now seeing as there were bucks in the commune cage I'm going to guess that she is knocked up but will have my vet check for sure.


----------



## Mike CHS (Feb 7, 2018)

I'm not a rabbit person but she is gorgeous.


----------



## Dani4Hedgies (Feb 7, 2018)

Mike CHS said:


> I'm not a rabbit person but she is gorgeous.



Thank you Mike we agree


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Feb 7, 2018)

Found your thread and following your adventures. Looking forward to seeing everything unfold.


----------



## Dani4Hedgies (Feb 28, 2018)

Soo after lots and lots of chatting with rabbit people it was decided that Allie Bun Bun is a Lionhead Angora cross so last night I met up with a wonderful breeder named Roxanne and adopted "Mickey Bun Bun" a pure angora so now we will create 2/3 Angoras and 1/3 lionhead babies perfect for harvesting wool/table. We are so excited can't wait until they decide to become parents. We have also decided to adopt a few kits from Roxanne too that will be ready the week after Easter (we think). Our herd is taking off, I ordered a couple 10X3 metal play yards for the rabbits (I have a perfect size coop/hutch for them) that I will connect it to give them plenty of room to run amuck and be bunnies. Yep I know that will make their wool require more brushing but for the joy of seeing bun buns be buns we are ok with this. Also the second 10X3 is for my bantam only flock that will start with the eggs that Strawberry (my house chicken) is currently sitting on they are on day 19 sooo will be hatching any time now we can't wait) and finished with the new arrivals that we will pick up in Hutchinson April 16-17 at the Bantam Show. Life is going great on the farm, we are also going to the Gardner Auction March 16-17 and will see what bunnies (rex or angora/goats(looking at the mini/na that are good milkers and cute/piggies(feeders0 catch our eye and are invited to join our farm.

Now that we seem to "FINALLY" be entering Spring we will beginning the process of getting our garden ready for all the yummies to be planted.. just finishing up our chicken 10X10 tractor and garden digging time will start 

Thanks to everyone who is following along and next update will be when Strawberry hatches her clutch and we see who all is joining the mini me flock....


----------



## Dani4Hedgies (Mar 20, 2018)

Wow what a busy time it has been since I last posted an update, Strawberry has 14 baby assorted bantams that she is Soo proud of and is being a great mommy too. (Don't mind the messing nest area that was taken before I cleaned it last night) Allie Bun Bun and Mickey Bun Bun are expecting babies we expect around the end of the month. Finally my turkeys have decided to start laying as have my ducks so those will be taking a turn in the Incubator soon to produce more babies of both. We have finally moved all the "Big" girl hens out to the farm in readiness of the "new" breeding program I'm starting at my house which will be creating my own line of self sustaining meat birds (which will arrive the first week of April from Meyers) as well as a bantam only flock. Now just gotta butcher all the extra drakes and roos that we have left over and get them off the food bill and into the freezer 

Attended the Gardner auction last weekend and OMG was it freezing cold (seeing as I had just come back from New Orleans a couple days before it was a serious fist to the face cold this winter seems as though it will never end).

Picked up a rabbit "hutch" for Allie Bun Bun and since it has the perfect size ramp going to wrap the ramp in plastic fencing and wrap that with dark tarp so that Allie will think she is going "into a hole" where her babies will be at as well as double her space.


----------



## promiseacres (Mar 20, 2018)

chickens in the bathroom 
my DH would have a fit! But I love it!


----------



## Dani4Hedgies (Mar 20, 2018)

promiseacres said:


> chickens in the bathroom
> my DH would have a fit! But I love it!



LOL as that is where our "house" chicken Strawberry normally lives my DH is actually ok with plus its a really tiny half bath so this is actually a good use for it  And there was no way I was putting bantam day old chicks outside in subzero temps...my smart DH didn't even suggest it  Plus this way we can lay on our bed and watch "Chick TV" so its a win win all around


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 21, 2018)

Sorry, but "free ranging" chickens w/& chicks, ducklings, poultry in general, inside the domicile just would NOT work for me! Kudos to those who make it work for them! I had my "brooder" in a large cardboard watermelon container from wally world. You know, the ones that are like 3.5' tall and 4 foot square on a pallet? Anyway, I kept it in my spare bedroom on a tarp with wood shavings and a wire cover to keep them inside it. The room still got coated in chicken dust/dander, and I was very happy when I finally moved them out to the coops.


----------



## Dani4Hedgies (Mar 21, 2018)

Latestarter said:


> Sorry, but "free ranging" chickens w/& chicks, ducklings, poultry in general, inside the domicile just would NOT work for me! Kudos to those who make it work for them! I had my "brooder" in a large cardboard watermelon container from wally world. You know, the ones that are like 3.5' tall and 4 foot square on a pallet? Anyway, I kept it in my spare bedroom on a tarp with wood shavings and a wire cover to keep them inside it. The room still got coated in chicken dust/dander, and I was very happy when I finally moved them out to the coops.



LOL I can understand that though that entire room is tiled and has a HUGE window so its not that bad and I just spray it down to and wipe up the dust but I get ya


----------



## Baymule (Mar 21, 2018)

I have brooded chicks in the house before and I was so glad to have a 3 stack brooder to put on the porch. I will be even happier to finally get the brooder off the porch and into a building. I think you can't farm without animals finding their way in the house, especially as babies.


----------



## Dani4Hedgies (Mar 21, 2018)

Baymule said:


> I have brooded chicks in the house before and I was so glad to have a 3 stack brooder to put on the porch. I will be even happier to finally get the brooder off the porch and into a building. I think you can't farm without animals finding their way in the house, especially as babies.



Yep so true


----------



## Dani4Hedgies (Nov 1, 2021)

Hello sorry everyone its been so long but life has definitely been crazy crazy crazy. Sadly our friendship/partnership with Eric and Heather ended on a sour note as these things sometimes do. 
Soo rather then moving out to their land in Mo we are going to just homestead in our suburb Merriam house which actually just got a major overhaul including removing 10 trees from our backyard and putting in a 6 ft fence all the way around our 1/3 acre back yard. 
DH has finally gotten a chance to meet some ND Goats and have decided that goats will be a good addition to our little farm of bantam chickens and some standard chickens thrown in. 
We are looking at possibly adding turkeys back in the Spring as well as me starting my volunteering at different goat farms in the area to get a lot of hands on experience with goats as well as hoping to meet some Kinder goats and *Angora* taste their milk/pet their fiber and see if they are to our liking. (So anyone looking for some free help in return for some mentoring in KS/MO please reach out)
 We decided to get out of bunnies as they just didn't really work for us. Also our Dear Kidlet fell in love with a very lovely girl on the internet so she now lives with us and while she turned 21 at the end of April, our dear Kidlet turns 21 on Wednesday where the years have gone I don't know.
 I have also changed my work schedule down to part time only 3 days a week so now have plenty of time to devote to working our homestead. I pickled my first ever beets the other day and even used Splenda to replace the sugar to make them less of an impact on blood sugars and OMG they are yummy.
I can't wait to plant a nice garden in the Spring to make us even more able to survive without stores. 
We also contacted a couple meat farms through facebook and will get 1/4 a steer and a whole hog butchered and ready for us in the next couple months. 
Currently we are hanging out in a Walmart parking lot in Paris ILL as we have a meeting at a place called Coop Farms in 30 mins and we were early. Will post again soon I promise. Hope everyone had a great Halloween and has a Blessed day!!


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Nov 1, 2021)

Welcome back! Wow 2018! Nice to meet you Dani.


----------



## Dani4Hedgies (Nov 1, 2021)

Cecilia's-herd said:


> Welcome back! Wow 2018! Nice to meet you Dani.




Thank you Cecilia its great to be back.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 1, 2021)

So you took time off, but now you are back. Sounds like y'all are doing great and making progress.


----------

